# 2 friends + 2 guns = 2 dead beavers!



## Jeff.Cronic (Jan 24, 2010)

This is what happends when 2 eleven year olds have fun in the country. My son Mason and his friend Jeb, evicting problem beavers in our pond!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 24, 2010)

great pic Jeff...one to keep for sure


----------



## Full Pull (Jan 24, 2010)

Great job boys!


----------



## snuffy (Jan 24, 2010)

Good job young men.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 24, 2010)

Two young fellas having a good time!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 24, 2010)

great pic !!! memories for the long haul !!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 26, 2010)

That one made me smile...


----------



## clayfish (Jan 26, 2010)

Reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2010)

Takes me back for sure


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 26, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## msj91 (Jan 26, 2010)

should have shot the gator


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Jan 26, 2010)

loved seeing that


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 26, 2010)

Great pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats to the young men!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats to the young hunters.

Hoss


----------



## BadgerHunter (Jan 28, 2010)

That is so nice to see. 
Great young men!!

Couple nice beavers too.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 28, 2010)

Great picture congrats. to those fine fellers..


----------



## bone crusher 3 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## 12gamag (Jan 28, 2010)

thems some good'uns!!


----------



## Holton (Jan 31, 2010)

Good stuff there!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 31, 2010)

Love it...congrats young men.


----------



## huntaholic (Feb 1, 2010)

*Yep !*

Now thats what I call GOOD TIMES ! Congrats to them.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 3, 2010)

Now thats a photo worht Braggin about


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 3, 2010)

Them fellas is starting out right.....except that one on the right needs a new jacket and hat.


----------



## littleman102475 (Feb 4, 2010)

good shooting fellows


----------



## FIRSTSHOT (Feb 4, 2010)

Way to go boys. Always be safe and careful. God bless.


----------



## wpoolxj (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice..also love the hat and jacket on the right. haha


----------



## chase870 (Feb 27, 2010)

Brings back memories, congrats


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 27, 2010)

Good going!


----------



## Clover (Feb 27, 2010)

Good job guys...looks like the start of a friends for life photo.


----------



## secondseason (Feb 27, 2010)

Reminds me of my youth!!  I'm sure they will never forget that day!

Congrats to them and you!


----------



## Mlrtime (Feb 27, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> Them fellas is starting out right.....except that one on the right needs a new jacket and hat.



He's young! He doesn't know any better...


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 28, 2010)

Did yall skin'em out?  Believe it or not, beaver meat has a really good taste!


----------



## stevo15 (Mar 1, 2010)

I love the taste of beaver.  Easy to cook too!


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Mar 1, 2010)

stevo15 said:


> i love the taste of beaver.  Easy to cook too!



im gonna leave that one alone,... This being a family site in all


----------



## youngke-from-h'ville (Mar 3, 2010)

MYCAR47562 said:


> im gonna leave that one alone,... This being a family site in all



Thats exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## stevo15 (Mar 4, 2010)

I read the guy before mine and couldn't help myself


----------



## Jeff.Cronic (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't think this post is going the way I planed.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 6, 2010)

Are those the beavers that used to do the McCulloch chainsaw commercials?  

Great picture by the way.


----------



## tim1225agr (Mar 7, 2010)

Mlrtime said:


> He's young! He doesn't know any better...



The fella on the right, lets his mom dress him funny, but looks like he can shoot.

Now dad needs to help them tan out those hides.  They look really cool when they are done.


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Mar 10, 2010)

Good job Mason and Jeb! But Jeb, we've got to really work on this Florida thing.


----------



## Truegiant (Mar 23, 2010)

That pic reminds me of the dukes of hazzard theme song..

Just some good old boys.. Never meanin no harm... haha..


----------



## Leather Lung (Mar 23, 2010)

msj91 said:


> should have shot the gator






x10!


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Mar 26, 2010)

Good job boys!


----------



## carver (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll bet them Beavers aint having much fun


----------



## Swampslayr (Jun 17, 2010)

Great pic


----------

